# Setting up a darkroom soon.



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok so I'm beyond excited, Timor is beyond awesome, he has gathered together some darkroom equipment for me and we are picking up in a couple weeks!  I have been planning to get into film this autumn for a while now, I figured it was an awesome way to stave off the boredom and cabin fever this winter and finally the time has come  

So my question is what would you suggest I read, watch, learn, do etc... to prepare (other than shooting a roll of film lol) so I'm ready to go when I get it in my hot little hands?  I need the chemicals paper etc... but beyond that?  

Oh I should probably add that it's a Chromega B enlarger.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 3, 2013)

Cool - wet darkroom work is fun (even it does make your hands smell).  Chemicals, trays, easel, contact frame, tongs, paper, print washer (or big sink), thermometers, drying rack/line, timer, safelight...  what lens does the enlarger have on it?  You can accumulate just as much dark room gear as you can shooting gear, but fortunately, now it's dirt-cheap!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2013)

There are a lot of older books on darkroom work available. One of the better easy instruction books is part of the old Time-Life series of photo instruction books. The Time Life library of photography series of books are widely available used. The Print is a good one Life Library of Photography The Print 1970 Time Life Books Free | eBay

*Lootens on Enlarging* is a classic I've enjoyed for many years, but it's more advanced than the above.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm totally looking forward to stinky hands  lol 
There are a couple things from the list I have to pick up and I can see exactly how one could get carried away with the equipment! lol
Timor said the enlarger comes with German 50 mm lens for 35mm, but is capable of 6x6.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah perfect, thanks Derrel.


----------

